
Google’s CEO is 14,400 times richer than you - mirap
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/02/09/googles-ceo-is-14400-times-richer-than-you/
======
sharemywin
see if they paid taxes they could probably only afford to pay him 10k times as
much as the average US pay check. I doubt he'd work for that pittance.

